# Replacing OEM radio/dvd with OEM radio/dvd with navigation



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I remember from my manual, there's only one antenna line. I don't think my manual covers parts, so I don't think I can check and see if the antenna is different between nav and non-nav models.

How did you get the nav unit? How much?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

i found it on ebay. it came with the radio/dvd nagivation box and the button assembly


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Good post to share once you figure all this out.

One thing I know about these new radios, can't even bench test these things before installing them until they are in the vehicle and you get your dealer to match the ID's.

Shop manuals are so poor, can't even tell if a nav radio will work in place of a nav radio. Does tell how to replace the radio with the same kind as you removed, but when it comes to the connectors, just says to remove them, not how many or where they go. Like we don't know you are suppose to remove the connectors from the old radio before replacing it.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

The other antenna is for XM satellite radio and GPS and I remember seeing a antenna splitter on some models, books are not very clear on the different radio combinations, onstar, GPS and analog and satellite radio all use their own antennas and I think the splitter combines the onstar and sat radio into one of the amplified roof antennas, there are 2 inside the one on the roof and also a Bluetooth on one of the modules--lots of antennas !


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The book isn't that clear, but I think there's two leads: The AM/FM/XM, and the GPS. If you have nav, the GPS is split between the onstar and the radio.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for responding guys
i have the unit installed and without a splitter on the GPS antenna for the moment. i bought a GPS antenna that plugs directly into the back of the am/fm/cd/nav unit. i have limited Nav up on the tough screen for the moment. it will only show where the car is currently located. 

i have ordered a splitter for GPS antenna. I however can not figure out which cables to order to run from the splitter to the touch screen and from the splitter to the unit. ive looked at 100 exploded diagrams. this splitter and cables is needed before the touch screen will show destination maps and allow you to choose destinations.

again, thank you so much for your input


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The diagrams I remember show the splitter splitting the signal between OnStar and the radio. The radio feeds the display.


----------



## trev2010 (Mar 27, 2013)

I ordered a OEM nav unit from ebay and i also have a 1lt. it came with the box, screen, and buttons. I missing one major plug and one antenna port. It powers up but no display all i see is a disk spinning that someone left in it. took it to a local radio shop and they said theirs nothing they can do


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Send GTPprix a Message. Whoever he works for, can get this working for you. Ive talked to him about it before.

Also, are you guys using the Nav control panel?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With this digital display stuff in a notebook, cell phone, flat screen or whatever, the microprocessor send the digital display information to the screen. Typically parallel by bit, serial by byte to minimize the wire interface. Day has come where silicone is a lot cheaper than wire.

The decoding logic is part of the display screen. Sounds like whomever you purchased this nav radio from did not include all of the interfacing cables that are unique to this radio including that splitter. Really not part of the vehicle harness.

Would contact them as say, where are the rest of my cables? Was this from a wrecking yard by any chance? Ha, see a ton of ads on ebay from wreckers. Pay 300 bucks for a wrecked vehicle and try to get all that back by selling just one part. Rest is gravy.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

trev2010 said:


> I ordered a OEM nav unit from ebay and i also have a 1lt. it came with the box, screen, and buttons. I missing one major plug and one antenna port. It powers up but no display all i see is a disk spinning that someone left in it. took it to a local radio shop and they said theirs nothing they can do


Sorry to tell you but it is not going to work without a major fight, all the wiring is missing to run it and the firmware inside it will not be correct to communicate with the rest of the car, it would take almost the entire inside wiring AND modules to be plug and play, what did it cost ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son who never said he would never buy a minivan had no choice when kid #3 came along, well justified himself by saying his wife purchased it. Had me look like crazy for some vehicle you could mount three baby seats on the rear seat. They don't make this any more. My 73 Fleetwood would have worked for him. Kind of turned down a 50,000 buck Suburban that only gets 2 mpg. 

So elected to buy a Chrysler T&C but wanted the towing package on it for 800 bucks more. But did purchase a 2000 Nitro with the towing package on it, but also forced him to buy factory navigation and a sunroof. Never told him it would cost him 200 bucks for a map update, and certainly can't use a sun roof with kids in the back seat, Plus that Nitro can only fit two baby seats in the back seat.

Was told the same thing with the T&C, but this time he called the executives at Chrysler and told them if they want to sell him a vehicle, sell it to him without that worthless sun roof and factory navigation. They said sure where his dealer said no way. Can't even use that factory nav when driving, ha we went on a long trip in his Nitro with two kids in the back. They were hungry and wanted a bite to eat. Had my Garmin in my pocket and found one quick, he was sold on a Garmin, but got a TomTom instead. They also improved with free map updates and can use it at any time.

Factory GPS is a very strong disadvantage to the user, screw you to death, the one time he did lay out 200 bucks for a map update was already a full year out of date.

So you are far better off without factory GPS, so why do you even want to install it?

Did you know that adding GPS is cheaper than adding OnStar to a radio, and a hail of a lot cheaper than adding both OnStar and XM that we have to pay for whether we want it or not! Could make a radio a heck of a lot cheap with GPS and dumping OnStar and XM and also offer free map updates.

When they do this, will think about getting factory GPS when its standard equipment with free map updates. And Onstar turn by turn navigation is not only worthless, a picture is still worth a thousand words, but you have to pay through the nose to use it. 

These are all marketing tricks and once the buying public wakes up, will be history.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Everyone

For $218 i purchased the receiver/Nav unit and controller off of Ebay. The touch screen that was in my car has the correct part Number ( 22851302) for the Touch screen w/navigation. I also want to add that touch screens are not vin specific. I took a really hard look at the back of both receivers. the only difference is that the receiver with navigation has an added GPS antenna hook up. everything else is identical. after looking hard at the GPS port in the nav unit, i decided to purchase a stand alone GPS antenna for a Hummer/Cadillac that fit the port perfectly. It cost only $12. It works Great and is much cheaper and easier than replacing wiring harnesses in the car.

I installed the receiver and controller and headed to the dealership to have it flashed with my cars vin number. They flashed it for $98. I picked the car up and the GPS unit is working great from the touch screen. All touch screen buttons related to navigation are working great.

The only issue i see is that the 3 navigation buttons on the controller are not functional. i assume that a slight modification is needed to the cable that plugs into the back of the controller. All other buttons and functions on this navigatgion controller work great. i can access all car functions and all areas. just 3 dead navigation buttons. 

For $318 dollars i have added Navigation to my 2013 Cruze at a minimal price and i love it! I would love to however have the 3 navigation buttons functional on the controller and would love to hear what you all think about it!!

I have sent GTPprix an email. no response yet.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I were to replace the radio in my car, I think I'd be looking for a 2015 radio so I can get the backup guidelines.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Thank you Everyone
> 
> For $218 i purchased the receiver/Nav unit and controller off of Ebay. The touch screen that was in my car has the correct part Number ( 22851302) for the Touch screen w/navigation. I also want to add that touch screens are not vin specific. I took a really hard look at the back of both receivers. the only difference is that the receiver with navigation has an added GPS antenna hook up. everything else is identical. after looking hard at the GPS port in the nav unit, i decided to purchase a stand alone GPS antenna for a Hummer/Cadillac that fit the port perfectly. It cost only $12. It works Great and is much cheaper and easier than replacing wiring harnesses in the car.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it works, are you talking about the radio control buttons or the steering wheel controls ? if it's the radio controls it probably is a compatibility issue since the button pushes are sent up the buss, the radio is not recognizing the commands which would be firmware I would think but since they did that I'm not sure what is causing it, there is various versions so maybe the seller pulled the control panel and radio box from different cars, about all I can recommend is go to the parts guy and verify the radio and buttons do come from the same radio option


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the response *KENSTV123*
Its the radio control Navigation Buttons that are not functional. That includes the 3 Navigational Buttons and the directional buttons used to move the map around on the touch screen. 

According to GM parts list, there is only 2 different Radio Controlls available. One without navigation and one with navigation.

to my surprise, Navigation directions even pop up on my LCD screen between the speedometer and Tachometer on my dash


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Its the radio control Navigation Buttons that are not functional.


Did you replace all the cabling between the controls and the radio, or did you end up using some of the existing wiring harness? I'm wondering if some control lines are missing.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

i used the existing wiring harness. i was thinking that maybe it needed to be switched also or maybe even modified by adding another pin. 

to my surprise, without switching out harness's the LCD between the speedometer and tachometer is showing all navigation turns


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hopefully I remember tonight to check the wiring diagram. I suspect there's a difference and that's causing the problem.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

"The touch screen that was in my car has the correct part Number ( 22851302) for the Touch screen w/navigation" 
I'm wondering if you might have had the radio that had no multimedia player interface module connection, the 2013 book shows 2 different versions one with 
"KTA" RPO code and one without, it's possible the one with the multimedia interface module has different programing, the books are somewhat cryptic and hard to follow the various radio options, there was radios with the backup camera function and ones without and apparently ones with or without the multimedia module,
was the parts guy asking for RPO codes ? and did you have the RPO radio codes for the one you bought, UHQ is the nav radio RPO code shown in my 2013 book
and it shows 6 wires between the radio controls and the radio PLUS a separate ground wire BUT another diagram revels different info display module connections, one with the non nav radio controls and one with--both have different connections to the radio BUT the same number of wires---Soooo it's either they loaded the wrong firmware or wiring to and from the radio, the RPO codes are suppose to tell you everything but I think there is possibly different combinations that could trigger a different part number, need to know what year cruze and possibly have you see what wires go to what pins on the radio and radio controls, the button push data is sent through a CAN data buss to the radio so unless there is actual push button failure within the radio controls (not likely 3 buttons--unless it got wet) then it has to be either possibilities I mentioned


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is it possible to install this radio in a Cruze the has the other style radio ? The non my link ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, that was disturbing. I think the manual is only showing me the base model radio and the nav unit. Absolutely no mention of "MyLink" or backup cameras. I basically have a warmed over 2012 shop manual, not a 2013 manual.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah same with my 2013 manual, they do not revel much about the various radio options except to say available and a brief description, the two block diagrams do show the differences in communication between the color and regular displays, I know from my non color display radio that they leave out any wire that is not needed so I think it's possibly the case with the non working buttons but since the button commands are sent serially down the CAN buss wires to the radio and he says some buttons work it seems more possible that the firmware don't match up, the dealer may have just did the routine to allow the theft program within the radio to learn the new vehicle VIN and not actually a radio firmware change if needed, it may not even be possible to change the radio firmware to a different vehicle RPO configuration, I also suspect the ebay seller is likely a junk yard and could have pulled the radio controls and radio from different cars and they are not compatible, what the books are not telling us is obviously the different combinations of radios and displays and buttons will have different firmware's to make it all happen


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KENSTV123 said:


> but since the button commands are sent serially down the CAN buss wires to the radio and he says some buttons work it seems more possible that the firmware don't match up,


Yeah, I'm seeing the same thing in my book. I think power and something with a "check mark" ("enter"?) have their own lines. Everything else is via the bus. So unless there's a second bus, it does suggest firmware. I wonder if the bus is forwarding the commands to a different computer that needs to be re-flashed. I may have to look again at the data flow to see if it shows the control panel as part of the car's bus and not just a serial communication between radio and panel.

But I'm also not trusting the book on this one.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

No it's more on the lines that the radio firmware is not seeing the expected commands from the button assembly, radio control panel probably takes the button switches and puts them on a voltage ladder which outputs a different voltage for different buttons pushed, probably then has a chip to convert the desired command into serial data and then sends it up the CAN wires to the radio--so if the radio is not programed to see all the commanded functions it cannot execute them, what I'm not sure of is how many combinations there is between the button assembly and the radio chassis for part numbers which I'm sure are based on the RPO codes, only a parts guy would know for sure, he says there is only one screen assembly and in fact the books and sales brochure say there was a color mylink with and with out GPS,
I'm thinking there is at least 6 different possible combinations of radios--and probably all have different part numbers and have subtitle differences in firmware or actual build-the service manual only eludes to some of them "if equipped" the backup camera is not even shown or described !! and to complicate things further I've discovered they have left out ANY un-needed wires, I was looking for mute out of my radio and not even a pin on the plug, and being the electronics guy that I am, I took the radio apart only to discover they deleted any part not need there also, the CAD equipment they now use allows them to remove ANYTHING from the finished product not needed, and this goes throughout the car--it's pretty tough if not impossible to fight all that's against a person trying to convert one of these radios, and I think people have asked the dealers and they have asked the engineers that designed the cars and short of changing every single piece to the system-including wiring harnesses AND firmware it ain't possible, with all these smart cars things are not like the old days and upgrade was just adding the upgraded item-even the fog light addition requires re-program in most cases ! and don't even think about messin with the lights !!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I may have to look around for a junkyard in my area and see if I can grab a radio or something so I can pull one apart.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mine was a Panasonic built radio-not GM and the circuit board was de-populated all over the place, and the firmware versions are on every piece with firmware--including the display, nowadays they add a microcontroller like you would have used a resistor or capacitor-mainly because they are so cheep, I can get a 50 cent micro that has more power and memory than my first computer-A $5K IBM !!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for the response guys
Here is the only open pen on the connector to the radio controls. its on the top - second from far right. not sure this will help much


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

My aftermarket build before I traded IT .
View attachment 146113


Worked great just ugly and small 
so I got this
View attachment 146121


----------



## ace2123 (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 146121

Did you pay extra for the small child or was that one of Ford's incentives?


----------

